# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  PK ترکیبی

## dell816

سلام به اساتید گرامی ،

من یک جدول دارم که روی سه فیلد آن PK ترکیبی دارم . اخیرا فیلدی به آن اضافه کردم که میخواهم 
با سه فیلد قبلی PK شود. با توجه به اینکه این جدول در replication قرار دارد ، چگونه میتوانم این کار را انجام دهم و در سایر subscriber ها هم اعمال گردد.

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
در چه ورژنی کار میکنید؟

----------


## dell816

> سلام دوست عزیزم،
> در چه ورژنی کار میکنید؟


 سلام ، sql server 2000 Enterprise

----------


## AminSobati

انتقال تغییرات ساختاری در نسخه 2000 بسیار ضعیفه و بعضا ساپورت نمیشه. قائدتا تغییر PK هم نباید بشه

----------

